# [Pathfinder] mazzoli's Kingmaker IC



## mazzoli (Jul 12, 2012)

Be it so known that the bearer of this charter has been charged
by the Swordlords of Restov, acting upon the greater good and
authority vested within them by the office of the Regent of the
Dragonscale Throne, has granted the right of exploration and travel
within the wilderness region known as the Greenbelt. Exploration
should be limited to an area no further than thirty-six miles east and
west and sixty miles south of Oleg’s Trading Post. The carrier of
this charter should also strive against banditry and other unlawful
behavior to be encountered. The punishment for unrepentant banditry
remains, as always, execution by sword or rope. So witnessed on this
24th day of Calistril, under watchful eye of the Lordship of Restov
and authority granted by Lord Noleski Surtova, current Regent of
the Dragonscale Throne.

So reads the charter that each of you has in your possession as you travel down the dusty road toward Oleg's Trading Post on the north edge of the Greenbelt. The palisade of the trading post comes into view and the sound of a hammer reaches your ears. As you near the complex you can see that there is a man atop one of the buildings repairing the roof. He looks up and sees your group approaching and shouts something unintelligible. A woman appears from another building and walks to the gate to greet you.

She calls out as you approach, "Hello dears! You must be the adventurers that fellow told us were coming. Do you think you'll be able to help us with the bandits tomorrow? Are the soldiers on their way behind you?"

[sblock=Links]OOC RG[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jul 12, 2012)

mazzoli said:


> As you near the complex you can see that there is a man atop one of the buildings repairing the roof. He looks up and sees your group approaching and shouts something unintelligible. A woman appears from another building and walks to the gate to greet you.
> 
> She calls out as you approach, "Hello dears! You must be the adventurers that fellow told us were coming. Do you think you'll be able to help us with the bandits tomorrow? Are the soldiers on their way behind you?"




Prince Liam, on his mighty black steed, rides forward.  As he reaches the woman, he lifts the visor on his helmet and produces a broad smile.  "Madam, there is no army.  You have Prince Liam and his faithful companions.  That is all you need."

"Point us towards these foolish bandits.  They will be no worry once we are done with them."


----------



## mazzoli (Jul 13, 2012)

She eyes the group dubiously, "There are many bandits, and they're due to show up tomorrow. I'm not sure you'll be enough to help us."

The man gives a resounding "Harrumph" and grouses, "Prince, you say? Prince of where? And what would a royal brat be doing in this backwater? There are at least a dozen bandits. If you can't fend them off, you might as well not even try or they'll run us all through with nary a second thought. Are you willing to stand against those odds?"


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 13, 2012)

Brondelleon keeps his hood up and makes his way up beside the mounted warrior. "A dozen armed bandits may be trouble m'lord. Maybe we should look over the area, see where best to hold off such a force."


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 13, 2012)

_Home, Sweet Home._

The sight of Oleg's Trading Post was a familiar one, though one Pixie had more often spotted coming from the South. The young woman let out a long sigh, one she had been holding in since the Swordlords' men had nabbed her further up the South Rostland Road. She was back where she belonged. And if she died here, with these strangers, at least she'd die out here in the wilderness, where she had spent almost all of her life, instead of on some city chopping block.

She wasn't free. These folks from the Southwest had been insane to loose her bindings the night after they left Restov. Pixie could have run. She _should_ have run. But something had kept her. A feeling that this was her fate: that if she ran, someone would find her and finish the job. One of these folk was a nature priest; she could tell. He could probably track her, and then the big fellow on the horse would have run her down. If not them, someone else hired special for the job. She was bound to these people now. Might as well make the best of it.

Pixie does her best to be inconspicuous when the party approaches the trading post. Listen to the chirping birds, smell the sweet grass and fresh blossoms. Already she is going over several lies in her head, each for a various contingency. _Nope. Never been here. Not once. Not at all._ Of course, she has been here before, several times, even to trade once or twice. Hopefully neither Svetlana or Oleg recognize her. That would be, well, awkward.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 13, 2012)

Rhote gives a wry smile. "Methinks that our lord has some proving to do, Bron.  These simple folk seem quite unimpressed with us.  Luckily for us, we brought our own expert when it comes to banditry."  Rhote's smile disappears as he looks meaningfully at Pixie.  

Turning towards the elderly couple, Rhote asks, "If Prince Liam is to clear these bandits for you, he will have to know how they normally approach and the equipment they carry.  A successful ambush on our part should more than turn the odds in our favor, if these men are lightly armed and armored."


----------



## Insight (Jul 13, 2012)

mazzoli said:


> She eyes the group dubiously, "There are many bandits, and they're due to show up tomorrow. I'm not sure you'll be enough to help us."
> 
> The man gives a resounding "Harrumph" and grouses, "Prince, you say? Prince of where? And what would a royal brat be doing in this backwater? There are at least a dozen bandits. If you can't fend them off, you might as well not even try or they'll run us all through with nary a second thought. Are you willing to stand against those odds?"




"How _DARE_ you question me, woman?"

Prince Liam takes a moment to collect himself.  "I take it neither of you are knowledgeable in the nobility of the River Lands.  No?  Well then, of course you would not have heard of me!"

Prince Liam rides around the establishment.  "Lads, and ladies, we will have to demonstrate our ability to fend off a mere dozen bandits.  I don't expect any trouble, of course, but perhaps we should make a show of it... for our _gracious_ hosts here."


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 13, 2012)

*Jaux Rankor (Human Barbarian 1)*

"Its been several days since my axe has tasted the fresh blood of a man foolish enough to stand beneath it." Jaux slams his axe into a nearby stump and stretchs. "The bandits are of little concern and will be dealt with."


----------



## Insight (Jul 13, 2012)

Disposable Hero said:


> "Its been several days since my axe has tasted the fresh blood of a man foolish enough to stand beneath it." Jaux slams his axe into a nearby stump and stretchs. "The bandits are of little concern and will be dealt with."




"Yes, dearest Jaux," Prince Liam says.  "But Rhote is correct; we should find out more about these bandits and possibly catch them by surprise."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 13, 2012)

Silent throughout was the Prince's Shadow, Kyria. A pretty girl in a simple dress and vest, only the curve of a short bow in a leather case over her shoulder gave a hint that her duties extended beyond that of a maid or serving woman.

She looked around the courtyard of the outpost, keeping an eye on the Prince to make sure he didn't do anything _supremely_ stupid, like start threatening, or slapping people around. Though easily insulted, Liam's innate vaingloriousness generally prohibited him from physically oppressing unarmed peasants and shopkeeps.

What she needed was a good sniping post. Someplace high enough to avoid ground fighters, but not so high she'd be trapped and made into archer meat. The Trading Post wasn't fortified; it lacked battlements and such. But the roof where it overhung the door might be sturdy enough to provide a perch. A ladder would give her access, and she could kick it away once up. But it wasn't so high she couldn't leap down if they set the roof on fire.

Not for the first time, Kyria wished she'd had a crossbow instead of a bow. With a crossbow she could lie down on the roof and avoid enemy fire. A bow at least was a hunting weapon though, and was easier to pass off. Easier to stay mobile with too.

She drifted quietly to the woman and said in a soft, but clear voice, "For the defense of the post, the Prince will need a few things from your stores. I can write you a list, or you can take me inside and let me make the necessary selections."


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 13, 2012)

Pixie gives Rhote a weak, innocent looking smile, and as soon as his gaze moves away she sticks out her tongue at him. _Says the man with the horns..._ 

"What is there to find out?" Pixie asks, keeping her voice low enough not to attract too much attention from the Levetons, and somewhat bored by these folks antics. "They run around, they take peoples' money, sometimes they shoot at them or stab them. All you need to figure out is how to keep 'em from getting away."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 13, 2012)

Rhote looks mockingly at Pixie and asks, "My dear, I need some advice. We have a number of options available to us.  We could try to take the bandits as they come into the post, or we could also try to ambush them outside of it.  If we take them on the inside of the post, we can trap them so none escape.  However, if we take them on their journey to the post, we can avoid property damage and any implications that we are working for the people here.  What would work most against you if you were a dirty, filthy bandit?"


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 13, 2012)

Pixie crosses her arms as her face scrunches up, glaring daggers at Rhote. "I wouldn't know," she says acidly.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 13, 2012)

Jaux watchs the interaction between the two for a few moments before speaking. "I was thinking of sitting just off the path outside the gate and striking when they passed. If someone could keep their attention long enough I could strike one...maybe two down before they even know what happened."


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 16, 2012)

"And when they get wise?" asks Pixie, rolling her eyes. "Are going to face down ten bandits alone? Or chase them down if they run?"

Pointing to Kyria, the former bandit says, "Why not ask her? She seems like she has a plan."


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 16, 2012)

Jaux looks to Pixie as she rolls her eyes. "Did I say anything about being alone? I mentioned defeating a couple bandits before they got wise to our," he motions to the group "plan. Hiding and letting them past was one part of the plan. Kyria could climb atop a tree or one of the many buildings close to the walls. You could come with me along with Bron to ambush from behind while she takes her pick of targets from her perch. We could cover the road with oil and allow Rhote to cast some kind of magical fire to engulf them and kill any that escape the blaze. There are many different ways it can it play out." He pulls his axe from the stump. "Just remember that a plan, even a good one, rarely survives contact with the enemy."

He turns to face Kyria. "Lady Kyria what is it that you wish us to do?" He inclines his head slightly.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 16, 2012)

"Shouldn't we? I mean do we have to just start killing?" Bron starts to ask. 

"I know that if they are bandits it's the axe or rope for them, but couldn't we at least give them a choice, before we talk of burning them alive." he says with a shudder.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 16, 2012)

Jaux flashes a smile at Bron. "The plan I laid out is just an example of the actions we could take. If Prince Liam wants to talk to the bandits then that is the action we'll take. But Bron you know as well as me that most dealings with bandits end with someone dead."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 16, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> "Shouldn't we? I mean do we have to just start killing?" Bron starts to ask.
> 
> "I know that if they are bandits it's the axe or rope for them, but couldn't we at least give them a choice, before we talk of burning them alive." he says with a shudder.




Rhote's tone changes to a softer tone when he speaks to his sibling, "Bron, if it was just us I would be fine with trying to talk it out first, if that is your desire.  But in this case we are not only risking our own lives, but those who have made a formal request of Prince Liam's aid.  If anything were to go wrong with the negotiations, and harm came to these people, it would put an end to his ambitions here.  Pixie is correct, in that we can't give them the chance to run off and then be searching for them through the entire wood."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 16, 2012)

Kyria bows her head. "You do the title disservice, sir," she says humbly. "Please...just Kyria."

"As for the plan, it's something the Prince and I discussed that he's leaving to me to prepare to do."

She indicates the trading post's walls with a wave of her finger.

"We take up concealed locations around this area. They will arrive, not expecting trouble, and stroll inside. At that time, the jugs of lamp oil that..." she glances at the owner, not forgetting that he hasn't replied to her yet, "...I'm sure there's a surplus of...are thrown at their feet. I'll ignite it with an arrowshot from the roof."

"While they're distracted by the fire, you secure the doors so they cannot escape, and kill them. Save one for questioning if you like. I'm sure that their leader is elsewhere, with more men, waiting for them to deliver his tribute. If a captive tells us where, fine. Otherwise we track them back. They're fools, they're soft, they're not used to being opposed. We strike hard, and fast, and break them before they can get their footing."

She paused, and glanced at the Prince. "So I was bade to tell."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 16, 2012)

"Very well.  I'll stick with one of the brawnier types securing the doors.  If they try to rush for the exit in a scramble to escape I'll have a nasty surprise waiting for them," Rhote says with a gleeful smirk.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 17, 2012)

"That plan sounds familiar." Jaux replies with a smile.

"I can help secure the gate with Rhote and then join the chaos."


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 17, 2012)

The plan sounds more complicated than one Pixie would have devised, but at least the general strategy was right. But still: "I think you are forgetting one thing," says Pixie, her tone almost disinterested. "What are the Leve- I mean, uh, these upstanding citizens, supposed to do while all this is happening? Them bandits won't shy away from taking hostages if they can get their hands on 'em."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 17, 2012)

"Hide inside and wait for it to be finished, I expect," was Kyria's response.


----------



## mazzoli (Jul 17, 2012)

The woman takes in the group's scheming and decides that they must know what they're doing after all. She smiles and speaks, "It sounds like you've got the beginnings of a plan. You're welcome to stay here tonight, though the bunkhouse will be somewhat crowded with as many of you as there are. By the way, I'm Svetlana and the dour man on the roof is my husband Oleg. I'm going to go make some dinner for us. You can continue making plans and setting things up as you please. We'll just stay out of the way."

She turns to head into the house and calls up to her husband, "You be on your best behavior, Oleg! These nice young people are going to get rid of our bandit problem for us and we don't need you spewing your anti-government talk with a prince as our guest!"

[sblock=GM]Sorry for the absence. I got called away from my computer over the weekend.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 17, 2012)

Pixie is relieved that Svetlana does not appear to recognize her. "They are going to be suspicious if no one is around when they arrive," she says. "We need one of them to act as bait."

Looking around at the party and the buildings, Pixie goes on. "If the Prince means to stay on his horse, and he probably should, then he is going to have to hide in the stables," she says. "So you might be able to stash the other in there. Me, I think I will hide inside the main building until we spring the trap."


----------



## Insight (Jul 19, 2012)

Prince Liam, not really one for intricate plans, stands by and listens to his companions scheme and strategize.  Though he understands little of these plans, Liam nods approvingly from time to time.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 20, 2012)

"The Prince approves of your plan, and so it is settled."  Rhote goes to examine the structures closest to the Post's entrance for a suitable area to wait.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 21, 2012)

Kyria nods and gets started. First she takes as much lamp oil as the couple will let her...at least two jugs...and studies the door and the courtyard. Picking a place that's far enough inside that the bandits should all be in by the time they reach it, and that's not too close to anything flammable, she throws some oil down on the ground there. Just enough to mark it.

"This is where we're hoping the bunch up...but if they do it else where, throw your jugs at them wherever they are. They may spread out...try to get as many as you can."

She starts moving boxes and planks around...bringing more up into the courtyard if necessary, from the storage spaces inside the post. In this way she fashions places suitable for people to take cover and hide behind around the sides of the courtyard.

"All right, the two of you who will be guarding the gates, take those two positions. Don't let them see you before they're all in. Stay down, and stay quiet. When you hear the festivities start, get to the gate, close it, and make sure it stays closed."

"The rest of you arrange yourself around the sides as you like. The two here, and there, will have the jugs. Keep an eye on the bandits and throw them at the biggest concentration of them that you can see. Once the fire starts, rush in with weapons drawn and finish them."


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 23, 2012)

"Well, if that is settled, maybe we can relax and get couple winks of sleep before this all goes down tomorrow," says Pixie.


----------



## mazzoli (Jul 26, 2012)

[sblock=GM]Sorry I've been absent. Sick and busy at the same time for too long. Is everybody ready to bed down and move on? Also, how are we going to work this now that the prince is leaving the party?[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 26, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Either we NPC him, or someone takes over his character in addition to their own. If the former, either you can run him as part of the group, or perhaps, depending on how the fight goes, he takes a debilitating wound and he has to stay at the Trading Post, or unbeknownst to any of us he comes down with some sickness that prevents him from leaving the Trading Post. If the latter, Shayuri might be the best suited to it, followed by Deuce Traveller and HolyMan, given all of their characters are closely connected to the Prince, but I could pick it up if necessary.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 26, 2012)

[sblock=GM]Maybe Kyria puts her dastardly plan into motion, taking advantage of the upcoming battle to ensure that the prince falls to the "bandits" while fighting bravely...but don't worry, everyone, she is prepared to soldier on in his place. (^_^) Kidding, of course. Or am I?[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 26, 2012)

I favor having someone else take up the Prince Liam character if we can put a recruitment call out, as I really do like the PC and the backstory.  If we cannot proceed so, I'll support the suggestion that one of us take up the mantle of leadership as I do believe this campaign requires a player in the role of ultimate decision-maker.  I'd be willing to have Rhote take it up (though I see him more in a support role), and would also support anyone else in the role, as most of us are experienced PbP players and can shoulder the schedule.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 27, 2012)

Another option, since we're literally JUST beginning, would be to rewrite, even totally redo our characters so as not to all be hinging on Liam.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 27, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]I do not think it would even require a huge rewrite. Everything is basically as it was already written, but the twist is that where everyone thought the King was trying to get rid of Liam, he was really just trying to get Bron and Rhote out of the picture. And whereas Kyria was thought she was being sent to protect Liam, she was sent to watch out for the two bastards, due to some behind the scene machinations she had not been aware of.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 12, 2012)

Hmm! Any opinion/input, Mazzoli?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 27, 2012)

OOC: So... is this thread dead?


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 28, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Well, if [MENTION=6687941]mazzoli[/MENTION] has completely disappeared and has not posted anywhere, then I guess it is on hiatus, possibly permanently. If he has not disappeared, and has merely suddenly found himself dreading posting an update, then it is definitely dead.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2012)

OOC: I put this in the dead threads. We could go looking for a new GM it has been about two weeks since mazzoli was even on EnWorld. Hope his Rl is ok - I know what it's like to get suddenly dragged away by the RL monster and not be able to post/play.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 29, 2012)

OOC: I'm up for finding a new DM because I really like our characters and tie-ins, but it does not bode well that we've now lost our lead player and referee.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 29, 2012)

*OOC:*


If all of us still here are good to wait it out a bit longer, I would like to give mazzoli a little more time, in case he is having some IRL problem. Maybe another week or two. And after that I can edit the old recruiting thread to look for a new DM. If you would all prefer to start looking now though, I can do that now.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 29, 2012)

OOC: I waited this long, and I am willing to wait longer.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 30, 2012)

It costs me nothing to wait.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 12, 2012)

*OOC:*


As it has been two weeks since my suggestion, I will update the recruitment thread to solicit for a DM.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 12, 2012)

No objection here.

Might as well start from scratch too...or at least offer to. Might get more takers if they can have different start conditions, or personally connect with the character generation brainstorm session.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 14, 2012)

Pixie goes to take a step towards the stable, but suddenly she is falling forward. She catches herself, stumbling only a little. It feels though as if a great amount of time had passed, whereas it has been merely a moment. Whoa, that feels so weird. Thinkin' I need a rest more than my body was letting on... She shakes her head, trying to clear the momentary haze, and continues on. Girl or not, these folks were probably not going to let her sleep with them on the beds, so she might as well find some hay to curl up on.

OOC: Bump,  .


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 18, 2012)

Conversation shifts from slaying bandits to another of the Prince's favorite topics: feasting! He calls after Svetlana as she heads inside to prepare the meal. "A fine idea indeed! I prefer roast suckling pig or perhaps a fattened goose. Also some red wine would go well with the meal." Beaming he turns to his companions. "Well then, while our welcoming feast is being prepared we can see to our quarters and mounts. Tonight we will fill our bellies with fine food and the ears of these simple folk with tales of our adventures! On the morrow they will see us rout these ruffians once and for all." He turns his warhorse Palerier towards the stables so that he can find someone to tend to the animal while the other unpack and see to their sleeping arrangements.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 24, 2012)

*New Beginnings*

Soon pleasant smells are coming from the firepit. The stables are in fairly good repair and there is one somewhat jittery horse there. Oleg says "2 silver pieces to stable a horse and for that I'll feed him and give him a rubdown. Beds in the bunk house are 5 silver and you'll get breakfast and dinner as well." 

The meal when it comes is indeed pork, though perhaps a bit older than requested. The stew is well prepared and the meat tender and succulent. It is elevated by the freshness of the vegetables and a handful of wild morels no doubt gathered in the nearby Greenwood. The more well trained palates among you recognize the wine as last years 'new wine', but it seems to be holding up reasonably well. Fresh bread is served as well. Svetlana engages in conversation while Oleg seems to find his plate more interesting than the group. He isn't rude, but has little to say. It is clear from the glances he makes as Svetlana that she is the most important thing in his life. He does lighten up a bit after a couple glasses of wine and trencher of stew.

For desert she brings out a loaf of 'horse bread' baked with dried apples, oats and walnuts. She serves it with honey and cream. "Oleg wrestled a bear for this honey my lords," she says with smile at him. He demurs, "I didn't exactly wrestle the bear, we came to an equitable arrangement. I got first pick of the honey while he got the lion's share and the seat of my second best pair of breaches. Fortunately, they were a bit loose on me." 

Finally, as the meal winds down Svetlana asks, "What more can we tell you?"


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 24, 2012)

Pixie slowly approaches the horse, putting one hand forward to coax it towards her. She can tell that he is nervous, her years alone in her family's cabin having given her some ability understand the feelings of animals. But the young woman can be patient with an animals in a way that is very difficult with people. "They just leave you alone in here without any friends, eh?" she asks in her most soothing voice. The horse slowly moves towards her until her hand touches his forehead. She rubs him gently and says, "Yeah, I know the feeling..."

After spending some time talking to the horse Pixie goes to look in the other stalls for a place she can fix up nicely for her bedroll and gets ready for sleep. The smell of the cooked food comes from outside did not make it easier. But she was not particularly interested in making merry with these folks, even if she would be spending the next few months at least with them. Best not to give the Leveton's that good a look at her anyway.

Wild Empathy: 1d20+1=18


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 28, 2012)

Rhote fidgets a bit at first, though he settles down when a fire is set to cook the stew.  He stares at the flickering flames and is soothed.  "I do believe we have nearly tapped the limits of your knowledge when it comes to the bandits.  Do they usually look out for signs of trouble or do they just stroll in?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 28, 2012)

Prince Liam fishes through his purse to draw out a single gold piece. He gives it to Oleg and says, "Be sure to give him the very best grain and bedding, I will need him at his best in the morning."

At the meal he eats heartily, complimenting his hosts on "simple but delicious country fare". He takes a double helping of honey upon hearing the story of the bear in the woods. "It is no small thing to face down a bear alone in the woods! You must have showed him you were the more ferocious! That reminds me of an encounter I had my own self. I was out hunting with some of my companions and we came upon the fresh track of the largest boar we had ever laid eyes upon. It took us most of a day to corner the wily hog in a patch of gorse. When I came close he boiled out of the thicket like a demon from the foul pits. Naturally I laid my spear low and charged straight back at him. I snapped my spear off in his chest but he still had enough fight left in him to gore my best stallion. I barely got out from under it as it fell. I had my sword in hand ready to sort out the beast when the spears of my companions struck his side. That was my chance to leap in and strike down the beast. His head adorns my fathers study even now." He leans back in his chair and smiles, certain that his story impressed his hosts.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 31, 2012)

The horse seems to be of a skittish disposition by nature and does not seem to be trained for war, but he responds to Pixie's gentle approach and seems to relax a bit. She has made a friend.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 31, 2012)

She considers, "They were pretty careful at first, but since we've been just giving them what they ask for the last time they were here they just strolled in." Oleg glowers at this obviously unhappy with the current state of affairs. "They don't send as many as they did early on and that awful cruel woman with the hatchets hasn't been back."


----------



## Scotley (Dec 31, 2012)

SelcSilverhand said:


> Prince Liam fishes through his purse to draw out a single gold piece. He gives it to Oleg and says, "Be sure to give him the very best grain and bedding, I will need him at his best in the morning."
> 
> At the meal he eats heartily, complimenting his hosts on "simple but delicious country fare". He takes a double helping of honey upon hearing the story of the bear in the woods. "It is no small thing to face down a bear alone in the woods! You must have showed him you were the more ferocious! That reminds me of an encounter I had my own self. I was out hunting with some of my companions and we came upon the fresh track of the largest boar we had ever laid eyes upon. It took us most of a day to corner the wily hog in a patch of gorse. When I came close he boiled out of the thicket like a demon from the foul pits. Naturally I laid my spear low and charged straight back at him. I snapped my spear off in his chest but he still had enough fight left in him to gore my best stallion. I barely got out from under it as it fell. I had my sword in hand ready to sort out the beast when the spears of my companions struck his side. That was my chance to leap in and strike down the beast. His head adorns my fathers study even now." He leans back in his chair and smiles, certain that his story impressed his hosts.




Svetlana does seem impressed, and Oleg does brood less at the compliment to his own ferocity. "My lord that is a most rousing story. Would you care for more bread and honey?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 2, 2013)

Rhote smirks and says, "Well, their casualness shall be their undoing.  Perhaps Prince Liam will see fit to stick them as he does a boar.  I do believe we should turn in early, so we might wake in time to make our preparations.  First these bandits, then perhaps we'll go after that woman you so fear."  Rhote finishes his food and drink and itemizes his equipment before turning in.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 2, 2013)

"Tell us more about the woman," Kyria said from her place at the Prince's side. "What about her frightens you so much?"


----------



## Scotley (Jan 3, 2013)

"She had a black sense of humor did that one. Chilled me right to the bone." Something about the off hand way she responds doesn't ring true. "Oleg love, My Lord Liam's cup has run dry. Fetch another bottle, I think there is one more at the back of the storeroom." Once he is out of earshot she leans in conspiratorially and continues. "The woman who carried two small hatchets did the majority of the talking on that first time, and her black sense of humor and the way she smiled when she spoke of what fate would await me if we didn’t comply frightened me so. With her men you see." She blushes and looks down, both fearful and embarrassed. "That woman also seemed to be particularly sharp and observant, whereas the man seemed to be a bit more crude and foolish. That the woman quite nearly lopped off Oleg’s right hand with one of her hatchets in a cruel bit of mockery, convinced the two of us that she was the most dangerous of the bandits. As it was, the woman took my wedding ring right off my hand and tossed it to one of her men as payment for 'not shortening Oleg’s reach.'" Her eyes water at this point and she wipes them with the back of her hand, "Poor Oleg, he would have taken up a weapon and died valiantly that first day if not for me. He loves me as I love him and fear of what would happen to me if he acted stays his hand. Oh but it pains him so. Do protect him, I fear he will hurl himself at them with you all here." She takes Prince Liam's hand in hers and looks him in the eye, tears on her cheeks. "Please my lord do not let them hurt him. If you fail tomorrow I will take my own life rather than let them have me. I care not, but Oleg is a good man he deserves better. All we wanted was a little place to call our own."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jan 4, 2013)

The prince is moved by the woman's tale of cruelty. He pats her hand gently and says "Fear not my good woman, I will not let any harm come to Oleg or yourself. Tomorrow we will remove the bandit threat once and for all and give you a safe place to live in peace. This "hatchet woman" will know justice in the end. I give you my oath that I will not rest until they are destroyed!" He looks to his companions to see if they will meet his resolve.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 4, 2013)

"Tomorrow we'll remove the immediate threat," Kyria agrees. "With any luck we'll have a captive or two to find out where the rest of them are hiding. Then..." She nods at Liam, "...with the leadership of our Prince, we'll make a plan of attack and eliminate their leader, ending the threat."

Her tone softens as she reaches out to squeeze Svetlana's hand.

"We'll protect you in the meantime as well. If it goes well, they won't have time to strike back. Even if they do, we will be here to fight them back."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 4, 2013)

As Rhote pondered the woman's words he created a small bit of flame and made it dance, allowing it to grow brighter along with Liam's growing rage.  Finally he snuffs the flame out and shrugs. "As the Prince wills, so it shall be."


----------



## Scotley (Jan 8, 2013)

She seems reassured by the words of the group and she seems to relax by the time Oleg returns with another bottle of the wine. Soon she busies herself clearing the dishes as the meal is done. Oleg asks, "You have a plan for the morning? The bandits usually arrive pretty early."


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 10, 2013)

Pixie tried to let herself relax a little so that she could drift off to sleep. But she was mulling over what was going to happen in the morning and that made drifting away difficult. It was not a problem with the plan. If anything what Kyria had come up with was more complicated than was necessary. No, instead... _No help for it I guess. I go to bed a bandit, I wake up a bandit hunter. The guys are not gonna be too happy with me when they see I am with this lot, that is for sure. Less so when I sink my axes into 'em. I'll just have to forget we were_, Pixie yawns, _Friends..._ That is her last thought before she falls into her slumber.


----------



## Axios (Jan 11, 2013)

"The plan is simple. The bandits show and if they refuse to take warning," a slight smile crosses his face "then we help them with their decision." Grayson takes a last draw from his ale and makes his way to his room.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 12, 2013)

OOC: Will give the others a little more time to chime in before the bandits arrive.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 12, 2013)

"Are we not drawing them into a trap anymore?" Kyria asks. "I was rather fond of the trap idea."


----------



## Axios (Jan 14, 2013)

Grayson stops short of the stairs. "I forgot about the plan to set a trap. I would be fine with the trap." He turned and followed the stairs to his room.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jan 15, 2013)

"The first thing they should see when they arrive is my sword raised high to deliver swift justice!" Liam says, pounding a fist on the table and gesturing dramatically.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 15, 2013)

*Oleg's Trading Post Tactical Map*

OOC: Okay, here's a simple map of the layout to help you decide where you wish to be when the Bandits arrive. I have placed Oleg and Svetlana, but if you wish them too be elsewhere you can talk to them about it. Let me know where you plan to be when the fun starts. I will update the map as the characters' positions are noted. (edit-Pixie is on there now) If you can't view the map let me know and I'll try to put it up as a jpg or earlier version of excel. You can get an excel viewer here:

http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=10


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 15, 2013)

OOC: V12 (or possibly U12, depending on whether the doors open outward or inward) would be my first choice for Pixie, unless anyone objects to her being so close to the "civilians" on account of her history of banditry. She will start with one axe in hand, with the other free so she can decide whether to draw the other or a dagger to throw during her first move.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 15, 2013)

OOC: All doors open outward.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 15, 2013)

OOC: Okay, then V12 it is.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jan 16, 2013)

OOC: Liam will take R6 so he can charge out on his mount.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 16, 2013)

OOC: The distrusting Rhote stays near Pixie at W11.

IC: "I'll stay near our ex-fingersmith.  She'll cover myself and the civilians and I'll make sure she isn't singed.  After all, we wouldn't want you to get hurt, my dear," he says with a wolfish grin.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 16, 2013)

Pixie glances at Rhote out of the corner of her eye. The almost ex-bandit is not sure what "fingersmith" is supposed to mean, but she is pretty sure it is not complimentary. "If I get burned, I ain't sure my aim won't get thrown off, if you catch my drift," she says in a low voice. Well, low compared to her normal super high-pitch.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 16, 2013)

The sneer disappears from Rhote's face and he seems lost for words.  Finally he gives a serious nod and says, "Aye, little one.  I catch your meaning.  Fair enough."


----------



## Axios (Jan 17, 2013)

Grayson straps his heavy wooden shield to his arm before drawing his longsword. He whispers a few words of prayer before cracking the door slightly so that he can easily see Oleg and the bandits as they enter the cooking area.

[sblock=OOC]I'll start at W18[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 22, 2013)

"All right," Kyria says, "Those of you fighting in the courtyard, you can hide behind those boxes so they're drawn into the trap. We need someone to hide near the gate to close it behind them once they've come in. I'll be here on the roof where I have a clear field of fire."


----------



## Scotley (Jan 22, 2013)

Shayuri said:


> "All right," Kyria says, "Those of you fighting in the courtyard, you can hide behind those boxes so they're drawn into the trap. We need someone to hide near the gate to close it behind them once they've come in. I'll be here on the roof where I have a clear field of fire."




OOC: Which roof? Main buliding? It is tallest say S12? Who wants to move to the gate?


----------



## Scotley (Jan 31, 2013)

OOC: Bump!


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 31, 2013)

OOC: Brondelleon, currently being an NPC/Group PC, should probably go on the gates as everyone else has announced some kind of position. If we assume Kyria would go on the roof of the bunkhouse, which gives her a good view of the whole centre area of the trading post as well as allowing her to keep close to the gates as well, perhaps we can get this thing moving right now.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 31, 2013)

OOC: Agreed, object now or forever hold your piece. I'll get to work on a post.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 31, 2013)

About an hour after sunrise Kyria spots four men on horseback approaching the trading post from the south. They are not attempting to conceal their approach and do not seem particularly wary. The men ride in boldly. There is no sign of the hatchet wielding woman Svetlana was so frightened of. Each is wearing leather armor and a cloak in colors suited to the forest. Each carries a longbow and all are wearing short swords or daggers. Two of the men swing down and head for the storage shed, presumably to take Oleg's trade goods. One remains mounted and keeps a bow in hand. The leader, who you recognize as 'Happs' from Svetlana's description also remains mounted and addresses Oleg. "Where's that lovely wife of yours Oleg. I know she wouldn't want to miss our visit and I would certainly like to see her. Perhaps she'd like to go for a little ride with me today." He grins. Oleg sets his jaw and clenches his fists. "Just take my furs and be off with you Happs." He gestures at the shed. The bandit continues, "Now look here Oleg, you'll never make a go of this place if you can't learn to be more hospitable to your guests."
 

OOC: You have surprise and initiative. I'll consider initiative order to be the order actions are posted. All bandits are AC12 while flat footed.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 31, 2013)

Just inside the door of the main building, Pixie can tell Happs is close by the sound of his voice. Oleg is not the only one clenching their teeth either. Of all the bandits she once called her comrades, Happs Bydon is the one against whom she bears a special, personal grudge.

The bandit woman pushes the door and steps out, one hand already going for her other axe as she steps around Oleg to get to Happs. "You should stop worrying about the trader's wife and tell us how _your_ wife and kid are doing, Happs!" Pixie growls angrily, her lips pulled back to bare her teeth as takes her first swing at the bandit leader. Her eyes glint as axe blade bites into flesh.

Handaxe (Favoured Enemy): 1d20+6=23, 1d6+4=8


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 1, 2013)

"Hmph.  Quite a bit of viciousness in you," Rhote says with a touch of surprise at the ferocity in which Pixie attacks the bandits.  He moves to U12 and places an arm past Oleg's ribcage, letting loose with a Fire Jet.  "Oleg, twist behind me and take some cover.  Or pick up a weapon and fight.  It's all the same to me."

OOC: A 10 attack roll, and a 7 damage.  Save for half.  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3897883/

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
HP: 7 = [1d06 + CON (01)]
AC: 13 = [10 + DEX (3) + Armor (0)]
AC Touch: 13 = [10 + DEX (3)]
AC Flatfooted: 10 = [10 + Armor (0)]
INIT: +3 = [DEX (3) + Misc (0)]
BAB: +0
CMB: +0 = [BAB (0) + STR (0)]
CMD: 13 = [10 + BAB (0) + STR (00) + DEX (3)]
Fortitude: +1 = [Wizard (0) + CON (1)]
Reflex: +3 = [Wizard (0) + DEX (3)]
Will: +3 = [Wizard (2) + WIS (1)]
Speed: 30'
Damage Reduction: Cold, Electricity Resistance at 5, and Fire Resistance at 10.
Spell Resistance: 0
Spell Failure: 0
Weapon Statistics
Quarterstaff: Attack: +0 = [BAB (0) + Str (0)]
- Damage: 1d6, Crit: x2, Special: B
Sling: Attack: +3 = [BAB (0) + Dex (3)]
- Damage: 1d4, Crit: x2, Range: 50 ft, Special: B
Fire Jet: Ranged Touch Attack: +3 = [BAB (0) + Dex (3)]
- Damage: 1d6+1 Fire, DC: 15 Reflex Save for half, Failed Save results in 1d6 points of fire damage a round until extinguished by making a full round action and DC 15 Reflex Save. Rolling on the ground gives a +2 circumstance bonus on the save. Dousing the creature with water automatically extinguishes the flame. Can use this ability a 7 times a day.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 1, 2013)

Atop the roof, Kyria gets up from her crouch and takes aim at the bandit with the bow, hoping to snap him off his mount with her first shot; removing their ability to easily retaliate to her. Her eyes flick just for a second at the gate, and she frowns a little. Closing it should have been the first thing that happened before the ambush. Damnit. No plan survived contact with the enemy intact, it seemed.

[sblock=Rolls!]19 to hit, 4 damage
+1 and +1 if target is within 30' due to Point Blank Shot.
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3898144/

Oh, and sneak attack...dur. 2 damage from that, if it applies. Normally wound in a surprise round, but if these guys are rogues...ya never know. 
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3898148/
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 1, 2013)

OOC: Updated map. The combined efforts of Pixie and Rhote brought Happs, the leader, down. His horse reared from the blood and flame and dumped his burning body on the ground. The horse wheels and heads for the gate, but Brondelleon gets it closed just in time. Kyria's arrow takes a bandit (3) in the shoulder, but does not drop him (you got credit for the sneak attack and point blank shot). Waiting on Liam and Grayson.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Feb 3, 2013)

Liam listens in tense anticipation as the bandits enter the outpost. His blood burns as he hears their vile comments about the innocent people here. Suddenly he hears the cries of pain and the roar of flames and know the time has come to deal justice. Spuring his mount he rides out from cover with his longsword raised. He shouts at the top of his lungs, "For Chelias! For Justice! For Glory!" He heads immediately towards two bandits and swings his shining blade.
Rolls
[SBLOCK]
OOC - Moving to O13, between bandit 1 and 2. Attacking number 1.
1d20+4=12
1d8+3=10
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 5, 2013)

OOC: [MENTION=6704192]Axios[/MENTION] ? You are only one left to act during the surprise round.


----------



## Axios (Feb 6, 2013)

A little disappointed that the fighting is so far away, Grayson rushes out sword at the ready.

[sblock=Action]Move: Double move to P15[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, last time I checked the IC no enemies were on it.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 6, 2013)

[sblock=Axios]Heh, yeah, forgot to save the spreadsheet between the time I added the foes and uploaded it to EN World. I was hoping nobody noticed.  I shall be more careful.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 6, 2013)

*Surprise/Round 1 summary*

Just inside the door of the main building, Pixie can tell Happs is close by the sound of his voice. Oleg is not the only one clenching their teeth either. Of all the bandits she once called her comrades, Happs Bydon is the one against whom she bears a special, personal grudge.

The bandit woman pushes the door and steps out, one hand already going for her other axe as she steps around Oleg to get to Happs. "You should stop worrying about the trader's wife and tell us how your wife and kid are doing, Happs!" Pixie growls angrily, her lips pulled back to bare her teeth as takes her first swing at the bandit leader. Her eyes glint as axe blade bites into flesh. The bandit rocks back in the saddle from the vicious blow. Blood flows from the wound and the horse gets skittish. 

"Hmph. Quite a bit of viciousness in you," Rhote says with a touch of surprise at the ferocity in which Pixie attacks the bandits. He moves and places an arm past Oleg's ribcage, letting loose with a Fire Jet. "Oleg, twist behind me and take some cover. Or pick up a weapon and fight. It's all the same to me." The bandits clothes catch fire and slumps in saddle dropping the reins. The horse has had enough and rears dumping the burning bandit onto the ground. It wheels and makes for the gate. Oleg moves deeper into the house and hovers protectively in front of the door that leads to his wife an axe in hand. 

Atop the roof, Kyria gets up from her crouch and takes aim at the bandit with the bow, hoping to snap him off his mount with her first shot; removing their ability to easily retaliate to her. Her eyes flick just for a second at the gate, and she frowns a little. Closing it should have been the first thing that happened before the ambush. Damnit. No plan survived contact with the enemy intact, it seemed. Kyria's arrow takes a bandit (3) in the shoulder, but does not drop him. 

Brondelleon gets to the gate just in time and pulls it closed before the horse can get out. 

Liam listens in tense anticipation as the bandits enter the outpost. His blood burns as he hears their vile comments about the innocent people here. Suddenly he hears the cries of pain and the roar of flames and know the time has come to deal justice. Spuring his mount he rides out from cover with his longsword raised. He shouts at the top of his lungs, "For Chelias! For Justice! For Glory!" He heads immediately towards two bandits and swings his shining blade. The blade cuts deep and the bandits crumples to the ground like a marionette who's strings have been cut. 

A little disappointed that the fighting is so far away, Grayson rushes out sword at the ready.

OOC: I think there is a bit of confusion on actions here. My intention was for you to post not only your action in the surprise round, but also your action for the first full round. I believe some of you have done so, while others appear to have only posted a single action. If you posted both please give the others a chance to catch up. If you only posted one action please post for the first round. Note that the enemy is still flat footed at this point--so only AC12. Only bandits 2 and 3 remain in the fight and 3 is wounded. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 6, 2013)

Pixie looks down for a moment at the smoldering Happs, her face unreadable. She then nonchalantly hops over him and slinks around Grayson to come up behind the bandit adjacent to Liam. "Sorry guys," she says with a weak and unconvincing smile as she hefts her axe again, "But it was my neck or yours, and personally I really like mine." However, it seems her heart might not be in her swing as her axe tears at the bandits armour but fails to penetrate it.
Handaxe (Favoured Enemy): 1d20+8=11, 1d6+4=7


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 7, 2013)

"Stop playing with him and finish this," Rhote says as he moves to Q13 and delays his action.  If he can get a clear shot he'll fire off another jet.  Otherwise he'll hold fire.

OOC: Targeting bandit 2 if he can do so without risking hitting a companion.  18 hit, 3 damage. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3910597/

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
HP: 7 = [1d06 + CON (01)]
AC: 13 = [10 + DEX (3) + Armor (0)]
AC Touch: 13 = [10 + DEX (3)]
AC Flatfooted: 10 = [10 + Armor (0)]
INIT: +3 = [DEX (3) + Misc (0)]
BAB: +0
CMB: +0 = [BAB (0) + STR (0)]
CMD: 13 = [10 + BAB (0) + STR (00) + DEX (3)]
Fortitude: +1 = [Wizard (0) + CON (1)]
Reflex: +3 = [Wizard (0) + DEX (3)]
Will: +3 = [Wizard (2) + WIS (1)]
Speed: 30'
Damage Reduction: Cold, Electricity Resistance at 5, and Fire Resistance at 10.
Spell Resistance: 0
Spell Failure: 0
Weapon Statistics
Quarterstaff: Attack: +0 = [BAB (0) + Str (0)]
- Damage: 1d6, Crit: x2, Special: B
Sling: Attack: +3 = [BAB (0) + Dex (3)]
- Damage: 1d4, Crit: x2, Range: 50 ft, Special: B
Fire Jet: Ranged Touch Attack: +3 = [BAB (0) + Dex (3)]
- Damage: 1d6+1 Fire, DC: 15 Reflex Save for half, Failed Save results in 1d6 points of fire damage a round until extinguished by making a full round action and DC 15 Reflex Save. Rolling on the ground gives a +2 circumstance bonus on the save. Dousing the creature with water automatically extinguishes the flame. Can use this ability a 7 times a day.
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Feb 7, 2013)

Round 1 Action
Liam raises his sword high again and slashes at the bandit. At the same time he digs his heels into the sides of his charger and urges him to attack. Palerier rears and neighs, lashing out with hooves and snapping teeth.

Rolls:
[SBLOCK]
If Bandit 2 dies from Rhote's fire, I'll move to attack bandit 3. If so disregard the horse's attack as it would only get 1 and would have missed the bite.

The Bite misses but both hooves connect for 7 damage.
Bite and two hooves (1d20+4=7, 1d20=15, 1d20=19, 1d4+2=5, 1d6+2=3, 1d6+2=4)

Liam's attack
Liam longsword (1d20+4=13, 1d8+3=7)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 10, 2013)

Kyria follows up with another arrow. Frustrated by her earlier shot's unimpressive results, she pulls the bowstring back as far as she possibly can, to maximize it's power. Doing this, however, throws her aim off and the arrow burrows deeply into the ground at the highwayman's feet!

(Rolled 8 to hit, 7 damage.)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3917983/


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 11, 2013)

OOC: As Axios has not been online for several days and we are waiting for him, perhaps you could update the results so far, Scotley, and have Brondelleon use inspiring word on Grayson, giving him +2 to hit for 1 round?


----------



## Scotley (Feb 11, 2013)

Kaodi said:


> OOC: As Axios has not been online for several days and we are waiting for him, perhaps you could update the results so far, Scotley, and have Brondelleon use inspiring word on Grayson, giving him +2 to hit for 1 round?




OOC: Sounds reasonable. I'll give him until this afternoon and then update. I guess Holy Man is gone for good. Keep giving me actions for Brondelleon for now, but at some point we should phase him out.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 11, 2013)

Pixie looks down for a moment at the smoldering Happs, her face unreadable. She then nonchalantly hops over him and slinks around Grayson to come up behind the bandit adjacent to Liam. "Sorry guys," she says with a weak and unconvincing smile as she hefts her axe again, "But it was my neck or yours, and personally I really like mine." However, it seems her heart might not be in her swing as her axe tears at the bandits armour but fails to penetrate it.

"Stop playing with him and finish this," Rhote says as he moves and looses another jet of flames. While the man isn't hurt too badly his clothes flare into flame. 

Liam raises his sword high again and slashes at the bandit. At the same time he digs his heels into the sides of his charger and urges him to attack. Palerier rears and neighs, lashing out with hooves and snapping teeth. The blade and hooves drop the man, but even this well trained horse shies from flame and does not bite. 

Kyria follows up with another arrow. Frustrated by her earlier shot's unimpressive results, she pulls the bowstring back as far as she possibly can, to maximize it's power. Doing this, however, throws her aim off and the arrow burrows deeply into the ground at the highwayman's feet!

From the gates Brondelleon moves to intercept the panicked horse and he speaks an inspiring word to Grayson who is only steps from the remaining bandit.

[sblock=Grayson] Brondelleon has buffed Grayson. As a standard action, you can speak an inspiring word to a creature within 30 feet. That creature receives a +2 morale bonus on attack rolls, skill checks, ability checks, and saving throws. One round only at this level.[/sblock]

OOC:  [MENTION=6704192]Axios[/MENTION] is up!

OOC: Reflex save (1d20+1=7)


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 14, 2013)

OOC: Axios has not been online in over a week. As he has only been a member since December, I think we might be justified in exercise the discretion to have Scotley resolve his turn as well. After all, his likely next move is fairly straightforward: Grayson moves into position and attacks.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 14, 2013)

Kaodi said:


> OOC: Axios has not been online in over a week. As he has only been a member since December, I think we might be justified in exercise the discretion to have Scotley resolve his turn as well. After all, his likely next move is fairly straightforward: Grayson moves into position and attacks.




OOC: I had reached the same conclusion. Expect a post this afternoon. If we don't hear from Axios or Holy Man by Monday I say we cut them loose.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 15, 2013)

OOC:  [MENTION=6704192]Axios[/MENTION] reappeared in another game. Let's give him a bit more time to chime in.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 16, 2013)

OOC: Time is.  Time was.  Time's past.

I try to get that quote in at any opportunity.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 19, 2013)

Grayson steps up and with one stroke cuts down the final bandit. The yard is strangely quiet after the sudden brief burst of violence. Only the nervous sounds of the horses of the fallen bandits disturbs the calm. From her vantage on the roof top Kyria can see no one else beyond the walls of the trading post.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 19, 2013)

"Looks like we earned ourselves a wagon and horses.  If someone would help me pile the bodies to some barren earth outside, I'd be more than happy to burn them to ashes.  Anyone want to search them first?"  Rhote asks his question as he toes the nearest corpse.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 19, 2013)

Pixie stands there impassively for a few moments, surveying the carnage she was party to, and then looking down at the still burning Happs. "What kind of life you musta lead," she says slowly, "Where'd you even consider burnin' before looting." It appears to be a rhetorical statement.

The ex-bandit goes to stamp out the flames engulfing the body of Happs, then gets to the familiar task of stripping the bodies of whatever valuables they possess: weapons, armour, treasure; all of it. She tosses in into a pile in the middle of the bloody scene of battle. If any help is offered, she looks briefly at who inquires but continues on silently.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 19, 2013)

Kyria nimbly jumps down from the roof onto some stacked barrels, and from there to the ground. 

"We're clear outside. They didn't post lookouts or sentries that I saw."

She starts searching whoever Pixie's not currently engaged with, face set in a stoic mask.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Feb 19, 2013)

Prince Liam holds aloft his sword in triumph as the last foe falls. "Behold my companions, for this is how all lawless foes will fall before our combined might!"
He sheathes his longsword and moves his charger forward to collect the scattered and nervous bandit mounts. Each one he recaptures he ties to a post until they begin to calm down again. He starts to look them over for saddlebags or anything else they might be carrying of interest.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 19, 2013)

Among Happ's gear are two flasks of alchemist's fire, leather armor, dagger, composite longbow (+2 Str) with 20 arrows and 35 gold pieces in a pouch. He has a silver amulet in the form of a powerfully built humanoid with the head of stag worth perhaps 20 gp. 

The other bandits are similarly equipped with leather armor, longbows with 20 arrows, short swords and an average of 10 gp each in assorted coins.

The horses are of only fair quality light horses and do not appear to be trained for war. They are equipped with mismatched saddles and tack. In the saddle bags your find a total of 8 days worth of trail rations, a skin of cheap wine and a couple of blankets.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 19, 2013)

Pixie raises a hand to her silver fairy amulet and grasps it tightly as she lifts Happs' silver stag amulet from his blackened neck. She stands up and turns to Liam, tossing it to him. "That is the symbol of the Stag Lord," she says. "Those he has entrusted with authority are supposed to carry them. And since you figure on being the new authority in these parts, maybe you should hang on to it until you find some better use for 'em."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 20, 2013)

After disposing of the bodies Rhote comes back and leans on his staff, asking Prince Liam, "What now O Prince?  I doubt the other bandits will just sit around waiting forever for their companions to return.  But I don't see anything that shows where they come from."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 20, 2013)

"No," Kyria says, inspecting the saddlebags, "But we can make some educated guesses. More than a day's ride, but less than a week... In fact, maybe just a few days. This wine wouldn't last them long on the trail. With a map, we can look for good hideout spots within that distance, then check them each out."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Feb 21, 2013)

Deuce Traveler said:


> "What now O Prince?  I doubt the other bandits will just sit around waiting forever for their companions to return.  But I don't see anything that shows where they come from."




"Now we've got them on the run! We'll track them back to the hole they crawled out of and dig them out. Their horses left hoof prints, we can follow those all the way back or at least in the direction their hideout." he says, nodding at Kyria and her suggestion of a map.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 21, 2013)

Pixie lets out a small sigh of relief. _Eh, maybe the Prince is not quite the dummy I thought._ Taking a few cautious steps towards the gate, she says, "I would just as well take a look at the trail now, see which way it leads. Your woodsy brother here," she says, gesturing towards Brondelleon, "Could come with if you do not want me out of your sight. I bet he knows a thing or two about trackin' too." Glancing back towards the pile of loot she sighs internally a little. _Hope they don't just go givin' that all way..._


----------



## Scotley (Feb 22, 2013)

In close to the trading post the paths are well worn and no tracks can be readily separated out, but  moving out a couple hundred yards in the direction from which the bandits rode proves more productive. Brandelleon is able to quickly find the trail made by the four mounted bandits. He can follow it with ease. At least until the terrain or the weather changes.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 22, 2013)

Pixie does not bother saying much to the half-elf as they search, though she does the opportunity to observe him a bit. Of all her "companions" (more like captors) he seems the most agreeable, the least judgmental. It did not hurt that he was almost certainly the most capable in her world, the Greenbelt and wider Stolen Lands. Once they have located the bandits tracks and followed them a bit, she suggests they turn back. Hopefully by the time they return the others will have things sorted out with the Levetons and they can get moving. The former bandit has a pretty good idea where the bandits may be camping, but they might as well just follow the trail back to its source and be sure.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 22, 2013)

Svetlana emerges with her husband as the signs of carnage are being cleared away. "So it was that easy then. All this fear and worry and you dealt with them so quickly and easily." She shakes her head. Oleg is less happy, "That is only a few of them. This is far from over my love." Realizing this sounds ungrateful he adds, "Thank you my lord," with a bow to prince Liam. "We are most grateful for your heroic effort on our part."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Feb 25, 2013)

"It is our duty to help those in need, we are pleased to be of assistance. Soon the threat will be dealt with once and for all." While the others set about the business of locating the bandits, the Prince works at servicing the tack and saddles on the horses. He wants them in the best shape possible if they are to carry his comrades into battle. He fingers the stag lord amulet that the former bandit woman tossed him. It looked odd, but if it symbolized authority in these parts he would do well by showing it off. He raises it over his head and sets it in place around his neck. One day soon he would wear a crown to show his authority, he vowed to himself.

Afterwards he approaches his hosts once again. "Oleg, Svetlana, if we can impose on your hospitality once again, we will soon be riding out to do battle with these bandits. I do not expect it to take long but if you can provide us with some food for the road we would be most grateful."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 26, 2013)

Rhote cleans up after his disposing of the bodies and watches Prince Liam at work.  The man was naturally charismatic and it was easy to see that he won the two citizens over with his bravery and his manners.  A pang hit Rhote, though not of jealousy.  He cared too much for his half-brother to fall into that.  But he did wish he had even a portion of the easy prince-like charm.  When Brandelleon returns, he says to his other sibling, "Our brother handles himself well, don't you think?  If he is able to carve out a place in this land then I can't help but wonder if the rest of us will also find settling into local affairs so to our liking."


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 26, 2013)

When she returns with Brondelleon, the first thing on Pixie's mind is asking, "So, did you get a good price for the gear? Other than Happs bow, I mean. Would be a shame to sell that." She looks from face to face confused if no reply is forthcoming.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 26, 2013)

"Sell to who?" Kyria asks. "Oleg and Svetlana?" She shrugs. "It is a nice bow though. I'll give him that. A little big for my tastes, but well made."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 28, 2013)

Oleg nods to the Prince. "Gladly, we'll get some things together for you." Svetlana goes to take care of it. 

Hearing talk of selling the bandit's good, Oleg becomes pensive. "I think we could make use of most of that stuff, I could give you a decent price for used goods."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 28, 2013)

Rhote raises an eyebrow, "Who knew murder and plundering could be so profitable?  Shall we rest the night before going to act like bandits against bandits?"


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 28, 2013)

"We have the whole day ahead of us," says Pixie, giving Rhote a look of vague disdain. "The sooner we leave, the fresher the tracks. And the fresher the tracks, the easier it is to follow 'em."  The ex-bandit goes to the pile of gear to pick out Happs' strong bow and quiver of arrows, then packs them onto one of the horses they "liberated".


----------



## Scotley (Mar 2, 2013)

OOC: Oleg will buy any mundane goods you wish to get rid of including the horses for half book price.

The day looks good for a hunt. The sky contains only a few wispy clouds and only a slight breeze is blowing.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 2, 2013)

"By tomorrow they'll know something's wrong," Kyria says. "We should go immediately. In fact, if we take their cloaks, we might take the camp by surprise if we can find it in a reasonable amount of time."


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 2, 2013)

Pixie continues with packing the horses, splitting the supplies between three of them in anticipation of the heavier warrior likely being all the last horse can handle without being slowed down. When all is ready to go she mounts up and waits for the others, looking away as she contemplates her own thoughts.

OOC: I think we can probably stick with Happs' bow and quiver of arrows, the silver amulet, two alchemist's fire, eight rations, and the four horses (and the gold, obviously, ). Cash in on everything else, get what rations are available from Oleg and Svetlana. Even if we end up with more horses than people in the end, extra baggage weight is always welcome.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 3, 2013)

Svetlana packs fresh food for today for all of you to eat two meals and then comes up with a mix of rations including 2 days of standard rations for each of you. Another 3 days of trail rations each and a dozen Halfling Wandermeals. She adds some apples and few berries, a gallon of ale, a quart of milk and a bottle of wine as well as a full waterskin each. Also enough firewood for two small campfires and a couple of torches are bundled. "Would you like some blankets as well? I have some canvas tarp, but no tents if you'd like."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 5, 2013)

Rhote says, "That may be a smart idea.  The tarp can be fit over the wagon to cover us from rainfall while we are camping, and the blankets will be needed if we are to have decent sleep."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 5, 2013)

She nods and makes up as tidy a bundle as she can of the tarp. Then ties up enough blankets for everyone as well.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 5, 2013)

OOC: Are we actually taking the wagon? Is that thing a one horse or two horse wagon (as per Ultimate Equipment)?


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 5, 2013)

"The wagon's going to slow us down," Kyria points out skeptically. "And they didn't need one to get here, so we shouldn't to get to where they came from. And it will complicate any plans to make a ruse to get into the bandit camp."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 5, 2013)

"Having to carry around a lot of food and camping gear, along with having to stop and forage when we run low on supplies will also slow us down," Rhote retorts.  "But ultimately it is for our lord to decide."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 6, 2013)

Kaodi said:


> OOC: Are we actually taking the wagon? Is that thing a one horse or two horse wagon (as per Ultimate Equipment)?




Ooc: two


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 6, 2013)

"We won't need a lot. These bandits were traveling light. The camp can't be far off," Kyria insists.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 6, 2013)

Liam rubs his chin thoughtfully. "If we get into rough country a wagon would slow us down. Might have to leave it behind if we go off into the woods or hills."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 6, 2013)

Rhote frowns and is visibly disappointed.  Even more so because his sibling chose to follow the words of the rogue over him.  After a shrug he says simply, "As my lord wishes."


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 6, 2013)

Once the extra goods are packed away Pixie gives one more look around the yard, her gaze lingering on the Levetons momentarily. _I don't get it. Don't they have anything to say about me? They musta figured I was up to no good around here the way everyone was flapping their lips._ Turning back to face the open gate she gives the reins of the horse a flick and slowly trots out of the trading post.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 8, 2013)

Now mounted and packed up with food and gear the little band rides out of the trading post about mid-morning. The sun is pleasantly warm and a gentle breeze blows a few wispy clouds south and east. The land around Oleg's Trading Post is open plain covered in grasses mostly low, but occasionally rising to two or even three feet in spots. Bits of low scrub and the occasional lone tree or small group of trees dot the otherwise open ground. A few low rolling hills can be seen as well. The post is located on the South Rostland Road. A track leads almost straight south from the post. This track has been made most by feet and the occasional hoof or wheel. Traffic is light and most days no one at all uses the track, so the fresh prints of a the mounted bandits are obvious to all. The came right up the track. Riding south for a couple of hours you spot the the forest. By noon you have reached the edge of the forest which is densely vegetated, but generally crisscrossed with game trails and numerous clearings. The trees here typically consist of oaks, beech, rushleaf, and smaller scrub. Pixie can see that the bandits came out of the forest here and then took the track you have been following north to the Trading Post. Just inside the forest you find a clearing that seems to have been their camp last night. You can see the remains of a small fire and some empty wine skins and ration wrappings tossed causally about. The tracks follow what appears to be a game trail just inside the forest roughly south and sometimes southwest. The plains to the east are just visible though the trees. The trail will be more difficult to follow from here. (DC12 Survival check each mile and must be trained, which means Pixie only I believe)


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 8, 2013)

Pixie dismounts briefly to take a look at the trail when they reach the forests edge. Once she is satisfied she climbs back on her horse and leads the column into the woods. After about two miles she loses the trail. It takes about an hour to pick it back up again, and the party only gets another two miles before the ex-bandit begins cursing profusely. "Gods damn it, where in the Nine Hells did the trail go? Damnable forest!" 

After about an hour or more of this, Pixie has yet to turn up the trail again. "Well," she says, gathering the party, "Seems we've completely lost their trail. I think maybe we should find a place to make camp, and tomorrow we can either keep looking 'til I've found it again, or we can head back to where we last saw it and make in the direction we figure they were heading." She is clearly frustrated by this turn of events.

[sblock=Tracking Rolls, Scotley Only]Unfortunately Pixie is not really a great tracker because of her low Wisdom, but she will make do. These rolls do not have the Favoured Enemy bonus added because I am unsure whether that would apply to mounted riders. I am going to throw in about 20 rolls up front and hopefully that will be enough to get us to the camp over the next however many posts and in-game days.

Track: 1d20+4=20, 1d20+4=21, 1d20+4=10, 1d20+4=20, 1d20+4=21, 1d20+4=8, 1d20+4=6, 1d20+4=10, 1d20+4=11, 1d20+4=7, 1d20+4=9, 1d20+4=12, 1d20+4=20, 1d20+4=9, 1d20+4=10, 1d20+4=15, 1d20+4=8, 1d20+4=19, 1d20+4=8, 1d20+4=22

Man, that is a spectacular string of failures in the middle.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 8, 2013)

[sblock=Kaodi]going forward you may use your favored enemy bonus. Otherwise, you may never get there. [/sblock]

As you wander up and down various game trails finding the tracks among the long afternoon shadows becomes increasingly difficult. As you consider how to proceed Kyria's keen ears pick up a strange sound coming from a nearby clearing. It sounds like humanoid moaning. More than one humanoid. This is followed by a prolonged belch and a groan. Whoever is making the noises is down below the line of grasses and scrub and remains unseen. The clearing is perhaps 50' away. The moans suggest discomfort or pain.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 11, 2013)

Rhote crouches down and does his best to remain silent.  He holds up a hand with fire flickering on his fingertips, then nods at the scouts of the party, indicating that they should investigate while he covers them in case a ranged attack is required.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 12, 2013)

Kyria nods silently back at Rhote, and edges carefully closer to try to get a glimpse of the source of the groaning.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 12, 2013)

When Kyria signals the party to be quiet and points towards the clearing Pixie quietly dismounts and falls in line behind the roguish adviser. Pixie is not quite as adept at maintaining silence as the more lightly armoured woman, but in her experience she is usually quiet enough. As they approach she slowly slips a handaxe out of her belt.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 12, 2013)

The sight that greets you as you approach the arrow shaped clearing is a strange one. Four Kobolds lay on their backs in a Moon Radish patch holding their stomachs and moaning after what appears to be gross over-consumption of the spicy roots based on the dirt on their hands and faces and the tattered greenery about them. Three large baskets filled with radishes is in the center of the clearing. The Goblins are as yet unaware of your presence. They do not appear to be in any grave distress, just very full.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 12, 2013)

When Pixie spots the kobolds she makes a face, a clear look of disdain. _Nothing but a bunch of pests._ The bandit slowly draws a dagger out of her belt and gestures towards Kyria's bow. Given her previously line of work it is not hard to guess she is suggesting an ambush.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 12, 2013)

Liam draws his horse up behind the others and readies his longsword. The creatures were hardly worth their time, but it was best to dispose of pests like these before they spread. It would be good to limber them up and ready themselves for the real fight ahead. He waves a hand to the Pixie and Kyra to signal the attack.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 12, 2013)

The approach of the mounted man rouses the Kobold's from their stupor and they leap up to defend their precious crop. "These our Radishes, you find your own!," shouts the boldest of them. Another shouts "Sootscales!"

These dark scaled Kobolds are armed with simple spears and slings. 

OOC: Initiative?


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 12, 2013)

"This is ridiculous," Kyria sighs as she nocks an arrow. "We don't want their radishes. Are we really going to risk our lives for a few vegetarian kobolds?"

"Lets just back away, let them think they won, and get on with our real task."


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 12, 2013)

"Maybe risking a few scratches," replies Pixie as she lines up to throw her dagger.

Initiative: 1d20+3=7


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 13, 2013)

Liam fouls his horse in some brush as he prepares to charge the pesky creatures. He raises his longsword to lop the head off the nearest kobold once he charges past.

Prince Liam Initiative (1d20=5)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 14, 2013)

"I agree with Kyria.  No reason to fight when we may be able to use them in finding bandits," Rhote suggests as he prepares himself for any sign of dangerous moves.

OOC: 19 on init.  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3972941/


----------



## Scotley (Mar 15, 2013)

Initiative (1d20+1=19)

The Kobolds raise their spears and take up a defensive position with one defending each basket of Moon Radishes with a spear and the final one standing in the middle sling at the ready.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 15, 2013)

Choosing her own prejudices and the signal to attack from Liam over the objections of Kyria and Rhote (especially considering her seemingly hostile relationship with the latter) is not particularly difficult for Pixie. Even if no one else makes a move first, she throws her dagger at the kobold slinger. Unfortunately, however, the chattering from her companions has thrown off her aim.

Attack: 1d20+4=6, 1d4+2=5


----------



## Red Knight (Mar 16, 2013)

"I would agree. These creatures are a blight upon the land and could be dealt with, but if at least one of them was left to live they could lead us back to the bandit camp. A bigger and more dangerous blight." Aerodus explains as he gets into a defensive position.

Init 1d20+4=16


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 16, 2013)

OOC: I believe we were going on the assumption you were already with us. Would not even make sense for you to catch up to us on foot and track us so successfully.


----------



## Red Knight (Mar 16, 2013)

OOC: Ok, wasn't sure if I was already tagging along or not. Retcon completed.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 20, 2013)

"Then keep one alive, we'll use it like a bloodhound!" the Prince shouts excitedly as he moves to engage the nearest reptile.

OOC
[SBLOCK]
On his turn, Liam will ride up to the nearest spear wielding kobold and try to lop its head off. 
If one attacks his mount he will try a ride check to negate it.

Longsword attack and damage (1d20+4=11, 1d8+3=8)
Ride +4
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 20, 2013)

Choosing her own prejudices and the signal to attack from Liam over the objections of Kyria and Rhote (especially considering her seemingly hostile relationship with the latter) is not particularly difficult for Pixie. Even if no one else makes a move first, she throws her dagger at the kobold slinger. Unfortunately, however, the chattering from her companions has thrown off her aim.

The slinger fires (1d20+3=23) back and turns out to be a remarkable marksman. The bullet strikes Pixie painfully (damage (2d3=4)). A cheer goes up from the little reptilian radish farmers.

"Then keep one alive, we'll use it like a bloodhound!" the Prince shouts excitedly as he moves to engage the nearest reptile. The fellow is emboldened by he comrad's success and he stands his ground and jabs (1d20+1=8) with his spear, but the bold knight turns it easily. His own stroke is too high as the farmer ducks his blade. 

The other two Kobolds stand guard over their baskets waiting for trouble, but are not eager to engage the mounted Prince. 

OOC: Actions for anyone else?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 20, 2013)

Rhote fires a jet of flame at the nearest kobold.  "So much for peace," the tiefling says.

OOC: I forgot to add a +3 to my hit, but I still missed.
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3982804/

Combat Stats
[sblock]
HP: 7 = [1d06 + CON (01)]
AC: 13 = [10 + DEX (3) + Armor (0)]
AC Touch: 13 = [10 + DEX (3)]
AC Flatfooted: 10 = [10 + Armor (0)]
INIT: +3 = [DEX (3) + Misc (0)]
BAB: +0
CMB: +0 = [BAB (0) + STR (0)]
CMD: 13 = [10 + BAB (0) + STR (00) + DEX (3)]
Fortitude: +1 = [Wizard (0) + CON (1)]
Reflex: +3 = [Wizard (0) + DEX (3)]
Will: +3 = [Wizard (2) + WIS (1)]
Speed: 30'
Damage Reduction: Cold, Electricity Resistance at 5, and Fire Resistance at 10.
Spell Resistance: 0
Spell Failure: 0
Weapon Statistics
Quarterstaff: Attack: +0 = [BAB (0) + Str (0)]
- Damage: 1d6, Crit: x2, Special: B
Sling: Attack: +3 = [BAB (0) + Dex (3)]
- Damage: 1d4, Crit: x2, Range: 50 ft, Special: B
Fire Jet: Ranged Touch Attack: +3 = [BAB (0) + Dex (3)]
- Damage: 1d6+1 Fire, DC: 15 Reflex Save for half, Failed Save results in 1d6 points of fire damage a round until extinguished by making a full round action and DC 15 Reflex Save. Rolling on the ground gives a +2 circumstance bonus on the save. Dousing the creature with water automatically extinguishes the flame. Can use this ability a 7 times a day.
[/sblock]


----------



## Red Knight (Mar 21, 2013)

"It would appear as such." Aerodus says looking at Rhote. 

Aerodus quickly moves in and takes a more aggressive stance, spear thrusting at the closet kobold. "Just remember to leave one alive." 

OOC: Move to within 10' of the nearest kobold, Spear + Power Attack 1d20+2=19, Damage + Power Attack 1d8+7=13


----------



## Scotley (Mar 22, 2013)

Rhote fires a jet of flame at the nearest kobold. "So much for peace," the tiefling says. While the attack fails the magical flame does much to take the fight out of the Kobolds. 

"It would appear as such." Aerodus says looking at Rhote.

Aerodus quickly moves in and takes a more aggressive stance, spear thrusting at the closest Kobold. "Just remember to leave one alive."
 His powerful spear thrust slays the reptilian outright and it crumples lifelessly over the basket of radishes. The other two spear wielding farmers see the hopelessness of the fight and drop their weapons crying out for mercy while the third squeaks in fright and runs leaping over a shrub.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 23, 2013)

Pixie takes off after the fleeing kobold. The little blighter may be able to hide, but she bets she can outlast him in a running chase.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 23, 2013)

Rhote says, "My Lord, now that we've scared the hell out of the uglier, not as human-looking of your subjects in this land, what are your orders?  Shall we slay them where they stand begging, then move on to their wives and pups?  Mayhaps you would like me to torch their huts, too?  That should teach them a lesson for not looking more human and for dealing with unmanly exercises, such as looking after crops, instead of more martial exercises.  Afterwards, if it isn't too much trouble, we can go after the actual bandits.  The nicer looking, human ones."


----------



## Red Knight (Mar 24, 2013)

Aerodus looks to Rhote and with no joy in his eyes he replies. "I would agree my Lord. Let the others go so that we may follow them to see where they camp and discover if they serve the bandits we seek." He kneels next to the kobold that he just slain and whispers a quite prayer.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 25, 2013)

Kaodi said:


> Pixie takes off after the fleeing kobold. The little blighter may be able to hide, but she bets she can outlast him in a running chase.




Pixie discovers that the 'little blighter' is surprisingly fast. He scampers through the undergrowth as fast as any human or elf might. His smaller form balances out Pixie's longer legs. The Kobold is holding his side. Perhaps eating too many Moon Radishes before going running was ill-considered. 

OOC: Please roll 5 dex checks. Give yourself a +2 circumstances bonus on the last two for his handicap. 

Dex Checks (1d20+1=13, 1d20+1=8, 1d20+1=14, 1d20+1=3, 1d20+1=17)


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 26, 2013)

Pixie bounds after the smaller kobold. "You could have avoided a skinning had you just stood your ground!" she shouts angrily, though in truth she is not even half-cruel enough to carry out her words. An axe in the head or a dagger in the back will do the deed good and quick.

Dexterity: 1d20+3=20, 1d20+3=14, 1d20+3=6, Dexterity: 1d20+5=21, 1d20+5=23


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 26, 2013)

Prince Liam looks at Rhote for a long moment. "One day it may just come down to that. Have you ever heard of men and kobolds living together in harmony? Had they been in larger numbers do you think they would have hesitated to kill, what did they call us, Sootscales? Or when we returned wounded and weary from the bandit's camp that they wouldn't sense weakness and set upon us? It is a distasteful duty but I'll not risk a spear in the back while we fight our enemies."
He points his longsword at the nearest cowering kobold and says "Tell us about other "sootscales" you have seen recently. Where do they come from and where do they go?"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 26, 2013)

Pixie gets within reach of the fleeing Kobold as she pounds through the undergrowth. The little guy is breathing hard and struggling. 

Meanwhile, Prince Liam begins his interrogation. The farmer in question swallows hard and stares at the sword for a second before answering. "We are Sootscale tribe. Noble and Great!" He tilts his head right. "Our home that way."


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 26, 2013)

As soon as she is within reach of the kobold Pixie lunges and attacks with a backhanded slice from her handaxe. 

Attack: 1d20+4=17, 1d6+2=6


----------



## Scotley (Mar 26, 2013)

The Kobold goes down from the one blow.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 26, 2013)

The bandit woman kneels down besides the fallen kobold and roots through his meager belongings to see if he has anything valuable. Once she is satisfied by her search, Pixie picks up anything he may have dropped when he went down and then puts a hand around his scrawny neck and slings him over her shoulder; probably the easiest way to drag him back. 

She heads back to the others, and as she knocks the last branch out of her way says, "He gave a bit of a run, but I got 'im in the-". Pixie goes silent when she sees to her dismay that the Prince and his retinue seem to have decided to _parlay_ with two remaining kobolds instead of cutting them down immediately.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 27, 2013)

"Prince," Kyria says quietly, moving closer to him so she may not seem as if she's questioning him openly. "The trading post has been here for quite some time, and neither of them breathed a word of kobolds. Not to mention, they were harvesting wild radishes. Not the actions of predators. But if we start this, we will have to finish it or it will spiral out of control. It's not too late, I think, to walk away from this."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 27, 2013)

Kaodi said:


> The bandit woman kneels down besides the fallen kobold and roots through his meager belongings to see if he has anything valuable. Once she is satisfied by her search, Pixie picks up anything he may have dropped when he went down and then puts a hand around his scrawny neck and slings him over her shoulder; probably the easiest way to drag him back.




His possessions are as meager as expected. A small knife still damp with radish juice, 6 coppers and 3 silvers, a sling and half a dozen bullets, a half empty water skin and a pair of dice, one of which has a chipped corner. Other than that he has a leather armor and poorly made clothes. 

When Pixie grabs him by the neck she can feel a pulse. He still clings to life if feebly.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 28, 2013)

Liam glances between the cowering kobolds and Kyria. He lowers his voice to speak to her "Perhaps they had larger concerns than kobolds. The Sootscale will not think kindly of us for killing two of their companions. What do you propose we do?"


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 2, 2013)

Pixie ignores it. Having done her best to kill him outright, it is no concern of hers whether he bleeds out at this point. _You'd think these folks would take their jobs more seriously, all high and mighty as they are. Kobolds' always been pests, and I'm pretty sure they are supposed to clean up these lands, not negotiate with the natives..._


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 10, 2013)

Liam looks up from his conversation with Kyria, "Someone see if we can keep them from bleeding out for now. After that, question the other two. I want to know where these bandits are so we can get on about our business."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 10, 2013)

Faced with that question, Kyria has to contemplate unpleasant realities.

The reality was that while this entire thing had been completely avoidable...and that everyone would have been better off if it had been avoided...now they had killed a number of the kobolds. Sending the rest back to the village with tales of human aggression and massacre could incite their tribe into violence. Killing the rest here...there would always then be questions, wouldn't there? Deniability. The bandits in particular were plausible scapegoats.

She shakes her head slowly to the Prince, unable to meet his eyes. They'd just been picking wild radishes.

"I...would not presume to offer advice to your Grace," she says woodenly. "Please accept my apologies for my outburst."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 10, 2013)

Rhote keeps his face and tone emotionless as he says, "So my Lord commands, and so it shall be done."  He goes to tend to the worst of the kobolds in an attempt to stabilize him.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 10, 2013)

OOC: Heal checks? The one Pixie cut down is stable.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 10, 2013)

Pixie frowns and aggressively moves forward to retrieve the dagger she had thrown before. _Shame my aim was off..._ She then heads back to her horse to sulk - out of sight of the others.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 18, 2013)

Bump!


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 22, 2013)

Liam points his sword at the nearest cowering kobold and barks "You. Tell us of other armed humans in the forest. Where do they come from? Where do they go?"


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 22, 2013)

Pixie finds a spot to sit down where her horse is tied up where she can talk to her horse without getting stepped on. She pulls the whetstone out of her pack and proceeds to have a chat with her mount as she sharpens her weapons.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 25, 2013)

"We don't see too many like you. They got a place up north with walls. Old Leg's place I think it is. Is trappers in the woods to the west. Is camp on Thorn river bout a half a days walk south. Or big fort down on Tuskwater Lake."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 2, 2013)

"A fort? Were I to make a camp I'd choose a fort. Walls all around, murderholes, maybe a moat; a solid tactical advantage." He thinks about that for a moment. "But not so good if you're on the outside trying to get in."


----------



## Shayuri (May 2, 2013)

"Lets check the camp first," Kyria says distantly. "Maybe we can catch one of the bandits alive. At least we can make sure none of them are left at our backs. As for the fort...I still think we might convince them to let us in if we can disguise ourselves as bandits."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 2, 2013)

"That probably won't be too hard for most of us," Rhote says pointedly.  "So does my lord still believe these fearsome vegetable collectors to be in league with the bandits?"


----------



## Scotley (May 2, 2013)

"We no league with anybody. Sootscales cursed. Have no friends."  Says the goblin in his most convincing tones.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 2, 2013)

"Cursed? What sort of curse?"


----------



## Scotley (May 4, 2013)

"We lost idol. Gods very mad at us. Nothing goes right for us. Cursed. Shaman makes many sacrifices, but only way to end curse is to get idol back. Evil nasty Mites stole it!"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 4, 2013)

Rhote strokes his chin and asks, "Who is this Mites?  Why did he want it and where does he keep it?"


----------



## Shayuri (May 4, 2013)

Kyria frowns. First bandits, then kobolds...and now Mites? How many dangers lurked out here?

"Is it a person, or a kind of creature?" she asks.


----------



## Scotley (May 6, 2013)

The Kobold gets a sneer of hatred on his little face and spits on the ground at your feet. "Mites nasty, ugly little gremlin kin. Lovers of over-sized bugs. Blue faced squat hole dwellers can't even carve a proper tunnel from rock. Just live in grubby dirt holes under tree. Think they funny stealing our statue. Done it before, we no take it no more. Bring curse down on us. Sootscales declare war on nasty Miteses." He fumes on in Kobold with some anatomically unlikely suggestions for the Mites.


----------



## Kaodi (May 9, 2013)

Pixie cranes her neck to the side to get a glimpse of what is taking her captors so long. "At this rate we might as well make camp here," she says dismissively to her horse.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 9, 2013)

"I don't think this local fight concerns us, but we might want to figure out where the Mites are located in case they decide to cross our paths and do something foolish.  Maybe if we run into this lost totem we could return it for something else in return.  For now we have more pressing business with bandits,"  Rhote suggests while scratching his chin.


----------



## Shayuri (May 9, 2013)

Despite being a little curious, Kyria nodded. 

"Yeah. Bandits definitely take priority."


----------



## Scotley (May 10, 2013)

"Miteses nasty mud hole is under Old Sycamore. Landmark, biggest ugliest tree in whole area. Very tall and gray."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 14, 2013)

"I suppose it is good to know where the problem areas are." the Prince says grudgingly, slowly starting to realize that perhaps these creatures know more about the woods than they do. "Rhote, will your charge live?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 15, 2013)

"Aye, it seems so.  But methinks he may develop a keen paranoia of taller folk," the tiefling answers.


----------



## Scotley (May 15, 2013)

The Kobolds are remarkably resilient. Maybe getting beaten to within an inch of their lives is not uncommon for them. Or perhaps the Moon Radishes have some heretofore unknown healing properties. Either way, it seems likely that all the Kobolds will survive their thrashing this day.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 21, 2013)

Liam turns to the others to consult. "I gave the order to kill these creatures when we first spotted them but some of you feel that it was wrong. You are my staunch comrades in arms and I trust in your opinions. What do you think we should do with them?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 22, 2013)

Rhote says, "Brother, leave them be.  You may one day rule this land and we do not know how many non-humans reside here, nor do we know which of those might rise to oppose you.  Plus, our current enemies are human, meaning that we might be fighting an internecine conflict ourselves.  If we begin to succeed and slay non-human tribes outright, we may face a combined uprising of those fearing extermination.  The kobolds at least provided us with intelligence we can use.  We now know a bit of their history, about the Mites and of a possible magical artifact, which might be valuable information indeed.  None of this would have been ours if we had slain them outright."


----------



## Shayuri (May 23, 2013)

"I say lets not make a new problem if we don't have to. The Sootscales aren't bothering anyone right now. Lets leave it at that. In fact..."

Kyria's eyes went to the patch of radishes thoughtfully and dug up her limited supply of knowledge about kobolds.

_They're diggers, aren't they? Miners, kind of? Not much for farming, or they wouldn't be tussling over wild radishes._

"...in fact, maybe we can help each other out."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 27, 2013)

Liam rubs his chin and frowns, not following Kyria's chain of thought. "What do you mean?"


----------



## Shayuri (May 28, 2013)

"Well..." She nods at the kobolds. "I don't know anything about the Sootscales, but they're clearly not much for farming, even if they appreciate a good vegetable. But they're well-established here, and probably have extensive burrows underground. Our first priority when setting up here will be farms. If we farm a little extra, maybe we can trade it to the Sootscales for ores and things from underground. It will be some time before we're ready to do extensive mining on our own."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 31, 2013)

The prince looks thoughtful. "That certainly has possibilities. If we can convince the scalyfolk to become traders. The day is getting long and we still have the bandits to sort out. Rhote, Kyria, I will spare them for your sake. But know that our decision may come back to harm us or others if we're wrong." He turns to address the kobolds. "My companions have asked that I cease this attack and leave you and your brethren alone in hopes of better relations in the future. I hope that they are not wrong and that it won't all end in violence. We will go our way and let you go yours."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 3, 2013)

The Kobolds seem relieved but wary. "We go then. You no steal radishes?" They begin gathering up their baskets to leave. The good news is that the time you've spent here has allowed you to get reoriented and you have a pretty good idea which way the bandit camp is from here.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 6, 2013)

Liam heads back to his horse ready to set out for the bandit camp.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 6, 2013)

When Pixie sees Liam riding back through the trees she slowly picks herself up off the ground, not making eye contact. Without a word she climbs into the saddle of her mount and stays relatively still, apparently waiting for the received "wisdom" of the glorious Prince.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 11, 2013)

"We'll ride on for now, the bandits are our first concern. We're giving the creatures a chance to prove me wrong; to show they are more than violent animals." the Prince says after a moment. "It's the same chance you received when the execution order was lifted."


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 11, 2013)

Pixie shifts uncomfortably in her saddle, casting her eyes downward as she glances back to see how quickly the others are following. _That was different..._ But she does not say anything.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 11, 2013)

Moving south again you find the air growing warmer as the sun advances into late afternoon. It is now perhaps 4 or 5 pm. You are struck by the richness of the land here. The forest is made of old growth trees and you see much game in the shadows. This land will prove quite valuable if you can secure it.









*OOC:*


Let's have another tracking roll with a +1 this time as you are getting nearer the bandit's camp and they travel this ground more frequently. You can use favored enemy bonus as well.







        *GM:*  I'm going to start fresh threads now since Mazzoli's name is still on the current ones. I'm going to be out of touch until Friday evening. That should give everyone time to find the new thread and check in and get a tracking check done.     

New IC thread is here:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...y-s-Kingmaker-continued&p=6143458#post6143458


----------

